# What color will my mystery snail babies be?



## Nijis (Jan 25, 2012)

I have had a golden mystery snail for about a month now. He seemed a little lonely, so I picked up a friend (blackish/brownish mystery snail with stripes) for him a couple of days ago. Well it turns out his friend is a girl and they started to get very friendly. I did a lot of research on raising mystery snail babies, and I think I got it all down. I couldn't find anything, however, on what color the babies will be. As I said earlier, the male is a golden, and the female is a black mystery snail with stripes.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There is no such thing as black with mystery snails. It would have to be dark striped green.or dark striped purple which looks black in different spectrum of light. If I recall right, both are dominant genes. The babies should.inherit both colors but may also inherit.other colors from.their grandparents.


----------



## Nijis (Jan 25, 2012)

Not sure what color this counts as, but this is her


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Try holding her under bright light and see if her shell looks green or purple. Brown is possible though it looks green to me. The wild form is green.


----------



## Nijis (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess it looks a little greenish

So the babies will look like her?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Most.likely. Dominant colors from grandparents will also be inherited. I did have an ivory and a gold that mated producing 50:50 ratio of both colors.


----------



## Nijis (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay, thank you so much!


----------

